# JJ Park



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody fished there this weekend. I was going too but I needed a saltwater fix. Any fishing reports.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

i guess no one else went. I know I didn't or I would of posted something.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I went to Cypress Creek area near JJ Park on Friday. They were some people catching whites on minnows right by bridge there. I managed to put a kayak in and go down river in search of whitebass holes in between JJ park and Cypress Creek bridge. The water temp was cooler than the previous week and the water was tea colored, not muddy or high. I managed only three keeper whites, one was 15 inches. I threw a few back as well. The fish I caught had some eggs but they didn't look like they were ready to spawn yet. It's good to know that the females are now trying to go upstream....however catching them is another issue.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I Fished It Friday Without A Bite, Saw 3 Fish Caught, And About 10 People Fishing, The Only Guys Catching Anything Were On Bottom With Minnows..


----------



## Capt "T" (Jun 1, 2005)

*White Bass*

Fished JJ this morning for a couple of hours with my son using arties. Water is in decent shape, but not alot of action. Saw a couple of people fishing, but only saw 2 other fish caught.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and pics. Should take your son out fishing with us sometime Terrence. Give me a call when you want to go again.


----------



## quick6763 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Need an update on JJ Park!*

How is the water and fishing today? Thinking about going tomorrow!


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll be there tomorrow (Friday) in the afternoon. Can't be as bad as it was 10 days ago.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm going to try friday as well....but will go further upstream to try and find whats left of the spawn.......


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

they must be biting, no one will give a report. everyone has lockjaw.


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

Went today, nothing over 9-7/8 th inches long, nothing...


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

i went to cypress creek at 45 and i only caught one white bass there. he was barely 8 inches. crappie seemed to be the fish biting pretty good there on minnows. however i also heard that they were biting on cypress creek off treashwig dr.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Didn't make it Friday and according to the latest reports it was slow to no. 

Now that the beach water has hit that magic number I'll start my saltwater transfusion..


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Rip... I will be doing the same when the magic 70 appears.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*above JJ park fishing*

Now these pictures you're about to see are real and the fishing was GREAT!
went fishing Friday 28,March using arties (white beetle spin/road runners). If day light hadn't faded I would have caught more. They were hitting like crazy-of course I did not have a light to fish by, so I left some for my fishing buddy 'ol'lungbuster'. The fish were holding in a deep pocket just before a sand flat. I was bumping lures just on edge and could see fish(before light faded) come and hit lures. Then the crappie started to hit-man if I did not have to go to work the next day???. The females had eggs, butr showed no sign of them trying to spawn? and the males were leaking their milk. So the question is have the whites really spawn out or just delayed? Ol'lungbuster and I are moving up/down the creek to find them-oh the search continues......:cheers:
Pictures jpeg were too large, so I put in a mini movie for my 2cool buddies.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll vouch for bowhntr...even though i couldn't see the movie at work. I did meet up with Norm and saw the fish first hand. I admit I was jealous, having fished early with him and caught very few fish. Apparently, while I was in school that afternoon, he found a honeyhole and was wrecking shop out there. Although some fish are still out there, overall it's about time to shift gears, and accept the fact that whites are done for this weird season.


----------

